# Reduced some bills this month



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got rid of 3 companies this month:

(1) Reliance Home Comfort - Hot Water Tank Rental of $30 per month

(2) Bell Canada Home Phone Line: $26 per month

(3) Primus Long Distance Plan: $15 per month

Not to shabby.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice work! Where will the money go?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

This month I cancelled:

Sirius Radio ($175/year)

Globe and Mail Unlimited ($19.99 per month; I tried the 6 month trial at $9.99 per month and decided that $9.99 was enough)

Edited to add:
I cancelled cable two years ago and do not miss it. I have high speed internet and land line phone. I might cancel the land line at some point. I subscribe to Netflix and I can get all the news I want online. When I retired I cancelled my disability insurance and converted it to a long term care policy. I've never had life insurance as I have no dependents. Reducing recurring "fixed" expenses is a very powerful budget tool. Question everything!

http://business.financialpost.com/2...things-you-thought-you-couldnt-save-money-on/


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good for you, awesome savings.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

We cancelled our landline at the cottage this year when we discovered we had a solid cell signal. Savings of about $30.00 per month.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Got rid of 3 companies this month:


(
So what are you doing for telephone now and hot water? ..smoke signals and boil yer own?

What about TV signals?


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good work
i don't really have anything i could cancel, maybe cable but i like to watch a bit of TV. being in BC i never understood hot water tank rentals....is that an ontario thing?
our monthly expenses are about $3000 including everything but our major december holiday so i think we are ok.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

heyjude said:


> Reducing recurring "fixed" expenses is a very powerful budget tool. Question everything!


True, especially when you consider that, at a SWR of 4%, you need 25x the money saved for a future bill. For example, saving $30.00 per month on a phone bill means I don't need $9,000.00 saved upon retirement to pay for it in perpetuity.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The value of hot water rentals in Ontario, depends on where you live.

The last city we lived in was supplied by water from wells. It was very good quality water......but also very hard on the water tank.

It had to be replaced about every 2-3 years.

The current city we live in has water piped in from Lake Huron. It is "soft" water and the water tanks last a lot longer.

I should add that our Reliance bill for the hot water tank rental is only 15.54 a month.......so not really worth worrying about.

I am surprised to see it is double that price for some people.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I purchased the tank from Reliance for $45 including taxes, pretty cheap considering the $30 a month rental bill. As for the phone we switched over to Cocego and got the basic line for $9.99 a month which includes long distance in Canada. In one year the phone bill will go up to $24.99 due to the current deal worked out with Cocego. Managed to keep the total monthly bill of Tv/Internet/Phone by calling in and asking for a reduction in our bill due to us "shopping" around. They were more than happy to offer us a reduction to keep us & I was more than happy to accept. Got $15 off a month for one year on my internet, and $4 a month off two cocego cable TV boxes for one year. Never realized by just calling and and talking to them it would be so easy to reduce my bills, should do that every year.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its a Heavy Duty 60 gallon tank that heats our entire home (infloor radiant heat) so they charge more, crazy its basically a large bucket filled with water


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Video_Frank said:


> True, especially when you consider that, at a SWR of 4%, you need 25x the money saved for a future bill. For example, saving $30.00 per month on a phone bill means I don't need $9,000.00 saved upon retirement to pay for it in perpetuity.


Don't forget, you pay your future bills with after tax money, so you would actually need considerably more.

I have always said that if you want to retire early, you will get much closer to that goal by reducing your expenses, then by saving ... although for the very, very early retirements, both are required.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, I didn't do this in a month, more like the last couple of months, but I changed around bank accounts and saved $75/month in fees. I renegotiated two mortgages and reduced their interest rates by 1%. I appeal the taxes on 5 rental units and got their assessed values reduced by $160000 combined. I called my insurance broker (as well as two others, since they don't all poll the same companies) and reduced my insurance costs by about 33% overall. I read over all my policies after that and noticed that, on one rental unit they wanted more than $1000 for sewer backup (the others only added $20 with the total coverage for a place being around $200), so I dropped the coverage on that unit.

I'm in the process of getting a new cell phone, if I went with the standard way of upgrading, my new plan would have cost me more and given less features...talked to about three different reps, and one finally found a cheaper plan with more features than I already had...unfortunately, I have to order my phones in...

The sad part is, I don't seem to have any more money in my pocket at the end of the day...


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

In the last couple of months we've canceled our land line (only calls we got were telemarketers) and switched insurance companies. Savings of about $80/mo. Might look at switching up the internet as it seems to creep up every so often.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

heyjude said:


> This month I cancelled:
> 
> Sirius Radio ($175/year)
> 
> ...



I have found Sirius to have 5 different prices for 5 different customers. If you are looking for a lower rate, call and see what they can do. If they won't budge (usually not the case) simply call back the next day; I did this and was originally quoted $12 per month but got it down to $8 per month after calling back and speaking to a different agent.

Of course cancelling all together is the cheapest route


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> I have found Sirius to have 5 different prices for 5 different customers. If you are looking for a lower rate, call and see what they can do. If they won't budge (usually not the case) simply call back the next day; I did this and was originally quoted $12 per month but got it down to $8 per month after calling back and speaking to a different agent.
> 
> Of course cancelling all together is the cheapest route


I called Sirius and they offered a 25% reduction. I said no thank you. Then (same conversation) they offed a 50% reduction. I again said no thank you. What pisses me off is that they are overcharging thousands of customers who just pay up without asking whether a discount is available. Once the radio is in the car and account is set up they have no fixed costs on that account. Their fee is almost 100% profit. They are raking the money in based on customer inertia. They should offer the same low price to everyone.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

heyjude said:


> This month I cancelled:
> 
> Sirius Radio ($175/year)
> 
> ...


 ... +1 yes indeed ... :encouragement: 

I'm curious how you got your disability insurance converted to a long term care plan. Was there a provision in your policy or did you had to cancel the disability plan first and apply for the long term care plan, same or different carrier?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... +1 yes indeed ... :encouragement:
> 
> I'm curious how you got your disability insurance converted to a long term care plan. Was there a provision in your policy or did you had to cancel the disability plan first and apply for the long term care plan, same or different carrier?


The disability insurance policy was purchased through a professional association and the ability to convert it was negotiated by the association. I had an assigned insurance agent with a major insurance company. The conversion was done with his assistance and the LTC policy is with the same company.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... +1 yes indeed ... :encouragement:
> 
> I'm curious how you got your disability insurance converted to a long term care plan. Was there a provision in your policy or did you had to cancel the disability plan first and apply for the long term care plan, same or different carrier?


I would like to hear his story too. 

LONG TERM CARE INSURANCE 


> The ideal time to start planning is between ages 52 and 64.
> 
> Here's why! Every year the American Association for Long-Term Care Insurance surveys insurers. In 2011, we gathered data on *new policy applications based on over 150,000 people.*
> 
> ...


I am (or will be in a few years) in the same situation. But in Ontario at least, there are programs available
for seniors that prefer to stay at home as long as they can. 
AFAIK. there is a provincial program for direct funding of people with disabilities to be funded (at least for
attendant care to schedule attendants to come in and help with daily routines.
http://www.dfontario.ca/

LTC insurance is expensive depending at which age you apply, even if you are accepted, and that isn't always
the case. I think it's another one of these insurance schemes that if you are perfectly healthy when you
apply, have no disabilities and continue to be perfectly healthy until you die..they will insure you..but..



> What If I Have Some Health Conditions Or Take Some Medications
> After age 50, most men and women have some health conditions and take one or more common prescription medications. If you are in perfect health, every insurer will be very glad to offer you coverage with preferred health discounts (only available for non tobacco users).
> 
> But if you have some health conditions or take common prescription medications, you'll want to speak with that knowledgeable long-term care insurance professional. Because each company sets their own acceptable health conditions. You want your insurance broker to "shop your health" to get you the best coverage for the best cost.
> ...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

heyjude said:


> The disability insurance policy was purchased through a professional association and the ability to convert it was negotiated by the association. I had an assigned insurance agent with a major insurance company. The conversion was done with his assistance and the LTC policy is with the same company.


 ... thank you for sharing ... if I may ask, what kind of association is it as it's rather generous of them to negotiate a conversion on your behalf. Or perhaps you were paying for the conversion through your continuing membership (fee) with the association. Cheers, :strawberry:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I would like to hear his story too.
> 
> LONG TERM CARE INSURANCE
> 
> ...


 .. I would like to hear "her" each: story too ....


----------



## kwasley (Jun 21, 2012)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Well I purchased the tank from Reliance for $45 including taxes, pretty cheap considering the $30 a month rental bill. As for the phone we switched over to Cocego and got the basic line for $9.99 a month which includes long distance in Canada. In one year the phone bill will go up to $24.99 due to the current deal worked out with Cocego. Managed to keep the total monthly bill of Tv/Internet/Phone by calling in and asking for a reduction in our bill due to us "shopping" around. They were more than happy to offer us a reduction to keep us & I was more than happy to accept. Got $15 off a month for one year on my internet, and $4 a month off two cocego cable TV boxes for one year. Never realized by just calling and and talking to them it would be so easy to reduce my bills, should do that every year.


wait what, you purchased the tank for only 45 from them? they are worth hundreds, how'd you pull that off?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... thank you for sharing ... if I may ask, what kind of association is it as it's rather generous of them to negotiate a conversion on your behalf. Or perhaps you were paying for the conversion through your continuing membership (fee) with the association. Cheers, :strawberry:


Perhaps I did not make myself clear. The ability to convert was not negotiated for me alone. It was an advertised, built-in feature when I first purchased the disability insurance policy in my 30s. The association was www.cma.ca .


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

carverman said:


> I think it's another one of these insurance schemes that if you are perfectly healthy when you
> apply, have no disabilities and continue to be perfectly healthy until you die..they will insure you..but..


Any other way, would not work.

Selling insurance to someone who is sick or ill, is not selling insurance ... it is simply giving them money. Very few ways to make that profitable and sustainable ... but yes, they would sell a tonne of it. At least enough to ruin them.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> Any other way, would not work.
> 
> Selling insurance to someone who is sick or ill, is not selling insurance ... it is simply giving them money. Very few ways to make that profitable and sustainable ... but yes, they would sell a tonne of it. * At least enough to ruin them*.


..and we know from travel insurance reported cases, bank mortgage life insurance denial cases that if you have ANY medical condition
that they can find on you when it is time to pay benefits, and trace back to when the contract was signed, those benefits can be denied and all they have to do is refund your premiums paid. They are after all ..in the business to make a profit.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't comment on a group insurance scheme for medical professionals, but here is an article on long term care insurance policies..
http://www.forbes.com/sites/baldwin/2013/03/29/dodge-the-long-term-care-insurance-mess/



> 1. The LTC policy covers only LTC. How do you know that it’s a nursing home bill you will be paying? Maybe what you’ll need is cash to cover your rent and your food. With the annuity, it’s none of the insurer’s business how you spend the money.





> 2. The LTC policy permits the seller to change the terms after you have put money in. LTC policyholders have confronted surprise rate hikes on the order of 45% to 85%. They then have the unpleasant choice of either walking away from the premiums they have sunk so far or else throwing good money after bad.





> 3. To collect on an LTC policy, your family may have to put up a fight. For an illustration of the point, read this account in the New York Times of what happened to a woman who bought a policy from CNA and then had a stroke.


*This is the article* NewYorkTimes; "A winding road to benefits"



> Q. In 2002, my mother-in-law, (name withheld), *bought a long-term health care policy *from the Continental Casualty Company, a subsidiary of the CNA Financial Corporation. *She has since made more than $32,000 in premium payments.*
> 
> Last September, she suffered a stroke. She was left with the problem-solving and safety awareness equal to a 6-year-old, according to the hospital. When a doctor asked her to name the president, she was stumped — even when told that his first name is Barack. We were instructed to move her to an assisted-living facility.
> 
> ...





> A spokeswoman for CNA, which is based in Chicago, sent the Haggler a lengthy and detailed letter explaining why the company says [name withheld] *does not meet the definition of “chronically ill” as detailed in her policy and is therefore not qualified for benefits.* The company said a rep from a home care agency visited her two weeks after her stroke and wrote in a report that *she likes to read and do Sudoku puzzles*, and “stays active with household chores.”


and this dear CMF readers is what the insurance industry is evolving too..."benefit deniers"
Better to put those monthly premiums into a savings plan that you can draw from later..or perhaps be committed to a gov't run LTC


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

OptsyEagle said:


> Don't forget, you pay your future bills with after tax money, so you would actually need considerably more.
> 
> I have always said that if you want to retire early, you will get much closer to that goal by reducing your expenses, then by saving ... although for the very, very early retirements, both are required.


+1

I might add, for retirees with low savings the same holds true.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

heyjude said:


> Perhaps I did not make myself clear. The ability to convert was not negotiated for me alone. *It was an advertised, built-in feature *when I first purchased the disability insurance policy in my 30s. The association was www.cma.ca .


 ...okay, makes sense now, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Can't comment on a group insurance scheme for medical professionals, but here is an article on long term care insurance policies..
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 ... might be ironic / a challenge to deny a doc's claim on the basis of the insurer's definition of "chronic illness". Going to be interesting... :rugby:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... might be ironic / a challenge to deny a doc's claim on the basis of the insurer's definition of "chronic illness". Going to be interesting... :rugby:


This is a long ways off topic of "Reducing bills this month'..but with the insurance industry evolving to a PROFIT CENTRE and not a COST CENTRE, there is a lot of legal mumbo-jumbo with each policy you take out. 

Insurance companies are in there to make a profit off your premium payments, so they WILL HAVE limitations and 
EXCLUSIONS in the actual policy..if you decide to go for one of these LTC health insurance schemes.

If you just go about your life trusting that the insurance company will be there for you when you are disabled (lets say a stroke) , you need to read the policy VERY CAREFULLY, and understand it enough that you can ask informed questions to the agent that is selling these policies. Don't wait until you need them to look after you..for expected 
monthly payouts. 

Just like home owners policies there are exclusions and qualifications to determine if you are disabled enough for LTC..and what they will be prepared to pay out per month for LTC.

Here is the reality check for LTC insurance schemes:

*In order to receive benefits from your long-term care insurance policy you meet two criteria: the Benefit Trigger and the Elimination Period.*

*Benefit triggers are the criteria that an insurance company will use to determine if you are eligible for benefits. * Most companies use a specific assessment form that will be filled out by a nurse/social worker team. Benefit triggers:

Are the criteria insurance policies use to determine if you are eligible for long-term care benefits
Are determined through a company sponsored nurse/social worker assessment of your condition.
Usually are defined in terms of Activities of Daily Living (ADLs) or cognitive impairments

Most policies *pay benefits when you need help with two or more of six ADLs or when you have a cognitive impairment*

Once you have been assessed, your care manager from the insurance company will approve a Plan of Care that outlines the benefits for which you are eligible.
The “elimination period” is the amount of time that must pass after a benefit trigger occurs but before you start receiving payment for services.

*An elimination period*:

*Is like the deductible you have on car insurance, except it is measured in time *rather than by dollar amount
Most policies allow you to choose an elimination period of 30, 60, or 90 days at the time you purchased your policy
During the period, you must cover the cost of any services you receive

Some policies specify that in order to* satisfy an elimination period, you must receive paid care or pay for services during that time*

Ok, so I still have to pay for my LTC care for a while....hmmm..do you see any "LTC insurance provider protection clauses" in this? 

I guess you pretty much have to be 99% disabled in a wheel chair, unable to dress or look after your daily needs..

http://longtermcare.gov/costs-how-to-pay/what-is-long-term-care-insurance/when-your-coverage-begins/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Not going to renew Sirius next year (in Jan.), so going save about $150 per year in 2015.

Killed Rogers Home Phone at the start of this year, got Fongo for VOIP. So going to save about $300 per year in 2015.
http://www.myownadvisor.ca/cut-rogers-went-fongo-home-phone/

Still driving my old car. So going to save $5 per month on car insurance for it in 2015. Hopefully this will not be lost by major maintenance costs


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> *This is a long ways off topic of "Reducing bills this month'*..but with the insurance industry evolving to a PROFIT CENTRE and not a COST CENTRE, *there is a lot of legal mumbo-jumbo with each policy you take out.*
> 
> Insurance companies are in there to make a profit off your premium payments, so they WILL HAVE limitations and
> EXCLUSIONS in the actual policy..if you decide to go for one of these LTC health insurance schemes. ...


 ... correct, this is going off topic but the point of my post was it's rather ironic to sell a LTC policy that is not going to benefit a medical association or a group of medical doctors/experts.


----------



## e86s54 (Mar 27, 2014)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Well I purchased the tank from Reliance for $45 including taxes, pretty cheap considering the $30 a month rental bill. As for the phone we switched over to Cocego and got the basic line for $9.99 a month which includes long distance in Canada. In one year the phone bill will go up to $24.99 due to the current deal worked out with Cogeco. Managed to keep the total monthly bill of Tv/Internet/Phone by calling in and asking for a reduction in our bill due to us "shopping" around. They were more than happy to offer us a reduction to keep us & I was more than happy to accept. Got $15 off a month for one year on my internet, and $4 a month off two cocego cable TV boxes for one year. Never realized by just calling and and talking to them it would be so easy to reduce my bills, should do that every year.


I just cancelled my Cogeco service (TV\Internet\Phone). I was averaging $220/mth. I have switched to vMedia. Basically its Cogeco internet and IPTV & VOIP. Purchased my own cable modem ($70) & VOIP adapter ($40) along with 2 Vboxs (for TV) ($160). 

Called Cogeco and cancelled (30 days noticed), ported my phone number (free) and got two months of free TV ($80) savings. My internet is super fast (20/10), TV is very good (although I don't watch a ton and will likely reduce it to the $24 plan after 2 months) and phone is $15 with unlimited CND LD. Now I'm less than $100/mth for a better experience.


----------

